# Harney River Chickee



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was near there yesterday but didn't go by... Next time I'm in the area I'll take a look for you. You might want to call the Visitor's Center and ask them - if they don't know maybe they'd know who would know...

In general all the chickees I see day to day are in good repair these days. That will change the moment our next hurricane comes rolling through... Yesterday I pointed out to my angler that the brown Porta Potti at the Graveyard Creek site was the only one still around from the generation that was in place when Wilma came through fifteen years ago. Not one of them survived and the current generation are all blue in color...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So what your saying is stay away from the brown port-a-potties? Unless you like the more vintage aroma that is.


----------



## BigJoe (Mar 4, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Anybody been by it lately or camped there? Has it been renovated? Seem to recall there being no roof. And, how's the run to the Chickee?


 We were there a year ago (March) and there was a chickee with a roof next to a dilapidated platform with no roof. They allowed me to make a reservation there for next week so I'm assuming it's still in good repair.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

BigJoe said:


> We were there a year ago (March) and there was a chickee with a roof next to a dilapidated platform with no roof. They allowed me to make a reservation there for next week so I'm assuming it's still in good repair.


Thanks. I'll let you know, BigJoe.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't bother fishing the Harney, it's void of fish


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Hmmmmm


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fished it yesterday, full of dinks. Waste of gas and time.


----------



## BigJoe (Mar 4, 2021)

The chickee is in great condition.


----------

